# CANCELLED - Lincolnshire NOT A Hog Roast - June 2010 - SVHQ



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

To celebrate my birthday this year, im going to throw a bit of a party on Saturday 19th June late afternoon/evening. I was going to hire the services of a hog roast, with the possibility of a disco too - but due to lack of interest, im just going to make a big pot of something! So come join us at Snellyvision HQ deep in the Lincolnshire Wolds for the annual excuse to eat, drink and be merry!

We have limited electric hook ups, so EHU only available for emergency battery charging and attendee's with medical equipment that requires EHU.

Limited hardstandings, priority given to those who have limited mobility. Ground is sloped and mainly grass, although firm and well drained. SVHQ boasts bathrooms with free showers, a comfortable reception room and kitchen facilities. We have free wifi both in the building and on site.

Dogs and children welcome, as long as they are on leads at all times and you clean up after them lol

£10 per unit per night

To sign up:

Click Here


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Regrets Snelly, Got to go to grandaughters 18th birthday bbq. Would love to be included in any future gatherings.

Ian


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We would have made the short trip but will be in Germany on the meet, this will give it a bump though

Mike & loueen


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are up for it


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

would loved to have come as its my birthday also on the 23rd, except we will be on the ferry zeebrugge to hull after 2 weeks hol in france taking in le mans 24hr race. well never mind another time perhaps??


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane! 

Thanks for the invite. AuntieSandra and I would love to be there. We might even have some grandsons, Matthew and Ben, back with us after 3 years in the USA.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes please Shane!

Pat and Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hog roast all booked.... just wondering about disco, they are offering it for an extra amount... do I need it...?? hmmmmm


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

patp said:


> Yes please Shane!
> 
> Pat and Chris


You need to follow the link at top of thread and put your names down folks!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane...



> just wondering about disco


...

Being the boring old fort that I am, I'd rather not have to put up with a disco. :roll:

Now AuntieSandra will definitely disagree with me but, when I attend a social occasion/event, I LIKE TO SOCIALISE!! That means being able to TALK TO PEOPLE WITHOUT HAVING TO SHOUT!! :roll: :wink:

Shouting does my throat no good and gives me a headache! 

But it's your birthday... 8)


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Snelly,
Were in the process of moving up to Lincolnshire (Barton upon Stather) If we move before your Party we would well be up for it. 
Fingers Crossed that we get a buyer soon.

The Boomba's
Ps
I'd forget the Disco and go for some nice background music.
Us Motorhomers seem to like to talk a lot!! :lol: 
Not me mind... I'm a quite shy boy... lol :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well im hoping some of my old work mates from the ambulance service are coming, so add alcohol to the equasion and im sure ill not need a disco.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> If we move before your Party we would well be up for it.


Come anyway!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm with uncle Norm but I think Chris might be with Auntie Sandra. Oooh   

I'll re-phrase that - I would prefer no disco but Chris might disagree. Gypsy agrees with me so he is outnumbered  

Pat


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Shane

Ive got a complaint, Can you please change your birthday to a school holiday week.  

We would loved to be there but it is a bit too far for us for 2 nights.    



Rich...


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

RichardnGill said:


> Shane
> 
> Ive got a complaint, Can you please change your birthday to a school holiday week.
> 
> ...


You look too old to still be at school Rich :wink:

Anyhoo with your new tyres and an average speed of over 90 its a short trip :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Jezport said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Shane
> ...


The time anit the problem getting there just the cost of Derv


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Just put our names down to attend. How do we pay and confirm.

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im bumping this, come on folks, get signed up, lots of spaces left and although id give it a good go, I doubt ill manage a whole hog roast :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry but I am going to have to pull out of this as something has come up


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok Jez, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*lincolnshire hog roast*

I see that only 3 people have put their names down for snellys eat a dead pig day, so come on you lot get your names down, and support this event.Dennis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump.


Sorry I will be at Silverstone for moto gp.

Got you to the front again.

dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry love to go but to far for a weekend

joe


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We'd love to go as well but it's too far as well!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got to seriously start to look at whether this is viable. The roast is not a cheap thing to put on!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

How many of your paramedic friends are attending Shane?

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> How many of your paramedic friends are attending Shane?
> 
> stew


About ten names on the list at station. I havent checked A&E yet. At best including MHF, amb service and my friends/family, there will only be 50 people max. Hog roast caters for 100. I'll ring them tomorrow and see if there is an option for less people.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You have a number of dilemmas my friend. If this wet weather continues would you have room for 100 anyway to get into the dry. When do you have to cancel a hog roast by?

stew


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> About ten names on the list at station. I havent checked A&E yet. At best including MHF, amb service and my friends/family, there will only be 50 people max. Hog roast caters for 100. I'll ring them tomorrow and see if there is an option for less people.


No need to go the whole hog :lol:

I wish we could come but cant commit just now due to other issues


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've cancelled the hog roast, theres not enough interest to warrant it. BUT, we will still be meeting and we'll do a big pot of chilli etc.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

In case you hadn't noticed folks Shanie is having a birthday party at his place Snelly Vision Headquarters and he would like a few of you to join him there please.

If we were not done south at the moment we'd be up there like a shot Shane.


Jacquie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Shane, I am sorry that we cannot come. I really would have liked to come to meet you and compare notes. Unfortunately I have the big 60 to celebrate on the Saturday night so am being treated to a show and long awaited conjugal rights in a swanky London Hotel.
I am sure your party would be much better.........?
Gerry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh Gerry, another time you must come see us.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im totally cancelling this rally, sorry to uncle norm who was the only one left on the list!

I think ill take Sal and the kids away for the weekend instead.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the problem at the moment for you is timing,World Cup springs to mind.

Les


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> I think the problem at the moment for you is timing,World Cup springs to mind.
> 
> Les


Could be Les, but not much of an excuse, I have a big screen tv in svhq... and beer! Neverminds, ill find something to keep me busy!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Shane for the notice. We've just travelled 240 miles home from the Woodbridge, just to be with you this coming weekend, and you've cancelled your do! Bah! Humbug! [Joke! :wink: ] Now we'll have to find something to do instead. I guess there's always the footie... and a takeaway... and some gardening... and decorating...

..sob 

PS I can't quite work out the lack of interest in the hog roast a la chilli. Maybe lifestyle is right... We'll never know...  :? 8O

See you around.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We are away in France at the moment Shane; happily testing out our Solar Panel that you fitted, so unfortunately, we could not attend your hog roast meet either! :wink: 

I am so very sorry to hear you've been forced to cancel the weekend though and had we'd been around, then we would have definitely been up for a shindig to celebrate your coming of age birthday bash!  What a shame things have not worked out as planned for you as I bet it would have been a fab weekend with lots of fun, laughter and giggles!  Still never mind - I am sure a weekend away with Sal and the children will be just as much fun and I hope you all have a really wonderful time.  

Happy birthday ducky!

Love

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Lifestyle said:


> I think the problem at the moment for you is timing,World Cup springs to mind.


There's also a small matter of Fathers' Day to chuck into the melting pot! :roll:


----------

